# Hello! I need some options



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

A Perm 132 pancake motor or an ETEK motor, An alltrax 48-72v, 400A controller, and four to six 12V optimas or exide orbitals and an appropriate charger should make for a screaming fast cart.

Read up on electrathon racing. It's big in the high school crowd and has many of the same problems and solutions you will be challenged with.

Good Luck.


----------

